# When people ask you what you study



## Follow (Jul 18, 2011)

I dread being asked what I study in school and I what I plan to do with my major, and I will avoid having to answer at all costs. When I tell people what my major is, I then have to explain it because people generally don't what it entails. Then, after giving a broad, general description, they ask me what I plan to do with it. This would be all fine and good if I had a solid plan but to be honest, I really don't have any plans and I have no idea what I even want to do. The first couple of years of college this was an acceptable answer, people would accept it and move on. But in my fourth year of school, when I am nearly done with my coursework, when I tell people I don't know what I want to do or make up something extremely vague about what I might do (which is generally the more common), I just end up leaving the situation feeling dumb, hoping I don't have to talk to that person again and hoping I don't get asked about it again. I will avoid getting into conversations with people just to avoid getting asked about it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Person: What's your major?
Me: Psychology
Person: Oh. 
---------------
Person: What's your major?
Me: Psychology
Person: Oh. What are you gonna do with that?
---------------
Person: What's your major?
Me: Psychology
Person: Omg, are you psychoanalyzing me right now?
---------------
Person: What's your major?
Me: Psychology
Person: Quick, what mental disorder do I have? *makes weird face*
Me: Boredom. Now go the **** away.
---------------
Person: What's your major?
Me: Psychology
Person: Oh. That must be easy. 
Me: You must be easy.


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Argh, I agree, it's totally dreadful. I'm an English major, but due to the fact that I counterintuitively blank out my thoughts and slur my words when anxious, I just tell the annoying askers that my major is 'undecided'. Ugh.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

Look, as long as you like what you do don't let anyone piss you off. Now I have to admit, I'm doing a major in engineering so people usually have some kind of respect for the people who keep the city from collapsing etc, but some of my friends are in sociology or art and I'm really glad for them.


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm a biology major and when people ask what I want to do with that I just tell them I'm pre-health and still figuring it out.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

So what are you majoring in if you don't mind answering? Maybe we can help. I'm kind of in the same boat. I picked a good field, but I'm not sure I'll do well in it, and it always has me second guessing with a little bit of panic since I'm almost done with school.


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Person: What's your major?
> Me: Psychology
> Person: Oh. That must be easy.
> Me: You must be easy.


LOL.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Person: What's your major?
> Me: Psychology
> Person: Oh.
> ---------------
> ...


lolol!!! I study psychology too so i know what your on about!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't like being asked either because I find my major dull. Often they say something about tax but I haven't taken a tax course yet, so I know nothing about it.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Person: What's your major?
Me: Psychology
Person: Quick, what mental disorder do I have? *makes weird face*
Me: Boredom. Now go the **** away.



This cracks me up!
I'm trying to imagine what faces they make for bipolar and schizophrenia.
:roll:teeth:um:blank


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

People don't get my graduate field either. Its annoying.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Whenever I tell people I'm a computer science major, they assume I know everything about computers and can fix theirs.


----------



## Retronia (Dec 18, 2011)

I have kind of the same problem. I studie my mayor for 1.5...
And now I know I dont want to continue. I know I am capable of lot more than that.
I am sick of it... The proffesors, my classmates...
When I tell people my mayor they just smile and say: ".....nice."
In high school I was the best in german,english,history & literature. A lot people told me, that my future is decided...but I destroyed everything with that mayor of mine....
I dont know what I want to be...


----------



## theraven (Feb 27, 2011)

Nursing:

"Oh, hey, can you get me some free pills at the hospital?" - illegal
"Can you administer this injection for me?" - not authorized
"So does that mean you want to be a Doctor but can't so you chose Nursing?" - no


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Person: What's your major?
Me: I'm a music major.
Do play any instruments?
Yeah, I play piano and do a little bit of voice. Someday I want to teach.
I used to play [insert instrument], but I just couldn't do it.
...


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

This annoys the hell out of me, I'm majoring in economics and finance and get the 'oh' reaction (the oh that must be boring as hell) when it might sound boring but at least I enjoy it.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I hated that. Hate hate hate hate hate it. Even being out of school for 2 years, I still avoid people as much as I can because i'm afraid of getting asked questions like that.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

Most people know what they want to do, specifically..and almost none of them do it. Don't worry about not knowing, it means you have options.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I just got asked this point two seconds ago. By a random old guy in Starbucks. I responded with Psychology. I'm not sure whether I want to switch it or not, but there it is. But that wasn't what embarrassed me. He asked me if I went to this one university, & I had to answer: "No.. I'm still in community college."

Bah. Embarrassing. Why can't people just mind their own business.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Person: What's your major?
> Me: Psychology
> Person: Oh.
> ---------------
> ...


lmfao:teeth


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Maybe they want you to keep explaining it to them, it keeps the conversation going

I see a lot of people posted their own majors and with that you can somewhat see that they share your experiences

Did your school offer you programs to help you decide? Did you volunteer or have an internship? You don't have to tell anyone (even us) your major, but if you're feeling so reluctant about it, would that mean you are not interested enough in that whole area?


----------



## Follow (Jul 18, 2011)

Later said:


> Maybe they want you to keep explaining it to them, it keeps the conversation going
> 
> I see a lot of people posted their own majors and with that you can somewhat see that they share your experiences
> 
> Did your school offer you programs to help you decide? Did you volunteer or have an internship? You don't have to tell anyone (even us) your major, but if you're feeling so reluctant about it, would that mean you are not interested enough in that whole area?


My major is natural resources and I'm interested in restoration and conservation of natural landscapes. I think it's really important to care for the environment and I find learning about ecological systems fascinating. I love plants, especially trees. I'm not reluctant about my major at all, but I'm hesitant to get into conversations with people about it because many people have strong opinions on environmental issues, and I'm don't want to have to defend my values to them. Some people think it's cool that I take interest in these things, but more often people just think it's a joke (or at least it seems that way from their reactions). It was worse before I changed my major. I cannot tell you how many times I heard, "Environmental science...what are going to do with that, hug trees?" What do you say to that?


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Person: What's your major?
> Me: Psychology
> Person: Oh.
> ---------------
> ...


:lol My major is archaeology. I totally understand how you feel.


----------



## captainpakko (Jan 3, 2012)

lol, for me it's usually a fun experience though a bit annoying. i have to tell them that i'm doing double major in french studies and east asian studies. first they're confused because i'm not even east asian. then the confusion is because those two things combined are *random* in combination. i try to explain that i take EAS major because i like it and because it basically guarantees me a spot in a japanese language class (priorities). then they want to know why i'm taking french and japanese!! haha, one is a hobby and one is useful for getting a job in canada.


----------



## Cassandra D (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh gosh, I hate that too. I'm double majoring in history and archaeology, and planning to go to graduate school to become an archivist. Unfortunately, I'm from a tiny, largely uneducated town in the middle of nowhere, so practically no one in my family even knows what an archivist is. They just hear the "archaeology" part and assume I'm going to be Indiana Jones.


----------



## Novembered (Dec 15, 2011)

I want to be an illustrator which sounds broad because I don't know exactly what I want to do in the field, but by just saying that I want to be an illustrator makes me hesitate a little since I don't want people to think that all I would do is sip coffee and draw pretty little pictures, then call it a day.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Person: What's your major?
Me: The **** if I know.


hate it when people ask, you're not alone :|


----------



## deepreason (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually like it when I get asked as it's one of the few good things in my life atm. It's something I actually get positive and energised about. Volcanoes FTW!:clap

*whispers* It's actually a Geology course but I'm in it for the volcanoes :boogie


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Person: What are you studying?
Me: Geography
Person: WTF? What are you going to do with that?
Me: *fumble through explanation*

I hate it when people ask, cause I do something no-one's ever heard of.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm an English Lit major with a minor in French.

There's a long silent before the person asks what I'm going to do with that. Although it's still up in the air what I plan to do, I usually just say I want to go into Education since it shuts people up quickly.


----------

